# Limoncello Fragrance oil



## Rusti (Jan 29, 2016)

Or similar. 

I sniffed Bath and Body Works new(? it's not like I'm in there but twice a year for their sales) Limoncello and I kind of love it. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a similar scent?

I found this: http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/limeoncello-candle-fragrance-oil.html and one of it's images says it's safe for soap/bath and body, but it's otherwise pretty specific about being a candle FO.

What else might there be?


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 29, 2016)

Natural candle supply used to sell sweet cakes FO. They are in the process of developing their own oils. They are all fine for candles but they've only tested a few for soap. 

The only way is to ring and ask if it's suitable for CP soap. I have been given different answers from different staff members and have basically given up on them. 

I use Aussie soap supplies  (bramble berry) and new directions.. Heirloom also supply some. Kodys has NG and Big Tree has some NG but they seem to be more expensive than Kodys.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, Lemoncello sounds pretty darn devine! If I get near a BB&W soon I'll stop in for a sniff. I'd be interested if you find something since lemon is right up my favorite alley.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 30, 2016)

I haven't smelled the BBW ones, but MO has a Lemon Unhinged FO that smells fantastic. I think it's almost a lemon cookie scent but I could also see it as a Limoncello (esp. if combined with BB Champagne to add a bubbly component - now I'm going to have to order more to try it out). One warning, I had weird acceleration from a portion of batter colored with a mica containing chromium green.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 30, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I haven't smelled the BBW ones, but MO has a Lemon Unhinged FO that smells fantastic. I think it's almost a lemon cookie scent but I could also see it as a Limoncello (esp. if combined with BB Champagne to add a bubbly component - now I'm going to have to order more to try it out). One warning, I had weird acceleration from a portion of batter colored with a mica containing chromium green.



Key fragrance notes are listed as lemon, sugared mint and verbena. I guess I could take a whack at blending something similar should I ever work up the gumption.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 30, 2016)

Ah, it wouldn't have the mint portion, but it's got the sugar and lemon nailed.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 31, 2016)

Snappyllama- I mixed lemon unhinged and champagne together and love it!  Smells like lemon merengue pie.  Yumm!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm going to have to try it out for myself. Champagne is such a great mixer... I really need to order a big bottle next time.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 2, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I'm going to have to try it out for myself. Champagne is such a great mixer... I really need to order a big bottle next time.
> 
> [emoji3]




What else do you mix champagne with? I have some but find it a bit over powering by itself.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> What else do you mix champagne with? I have some but find it a bit over powering by itself.



I haven`t smelled the fragrance, so sorry for butting in! But what about a tart strawberry- like scent to freshen it up a bit?  

So it could be like strawberry/champagne soap, with colors that fit the theme, perhaps some gold to represent the bubbly champagne and luxury of this drink?

https://www.brambleberry.com/Strawberry-Fragrance-Oil-P3858.aspx


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> What else do you mix champagne with? I have some but find it a bit over powering by itself.



BB Champagne & BB Anjou Pear 
BB Champagne & a teeny amount of WSP Black Cherry
Champagne & WSP Black Raspberry Vanilla

I haven't tried them in soaps yet since I run through a bottle of Champagne for B&B.  Those are all amazing in scrubs though Pear is probably my favorite.

Whenever I have a little of a fruity FO left over, I mix with Champagne for B&B... bath bombs, lotion, scrubs


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 2, 2016)

Don't want to derail the topic at hand but if anyone is looking for a limoncello lip balm flavor the limoncello & cream from Elements is fantastic!  I would be in heaven if I could find a matching FO for soaps & scrubs.


----------

